# Work shirts



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> I could absolutely care less about us looking nice and neat


How about just going to "wife-beater" shirts?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't electricians be wearing 100% cotton clothing in case of an arc flash?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe those button ups are cotton, I always thought polyester.

....and no, your supposed to suit up in case of an arc flash. A cotton shirt isn't go to save your butt anymore than pair of cheap sunglasses will.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Actually in instances of live work, the arc flash heat can melt the polyester. Always cotton under the bib/ jacket.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Cotton*

We have sturdy ****ie like cotton 2 pocket light green shirts


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Cletis said:


> We have sturdy ****ie like cotton 2 pocket light green shirts


How well do they hold up compared to the t shirts with dirty work and the hot summers?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I prefer light t-shirts in this hot weather. 

Even heavy t's are too much for me.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Most of our sites are 100% cotton and long sleeves, minimum


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black heavy duty cotton with pockets all the way...my first batch lasted me three years....not a bad roi...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> We have sturdy ****ie like cotton 2 pocket light green shirts


I thought a "wife beater" t-shirt was the standard uniform for you?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We have to wear dry gear polyester knit polos, they snag on everything and rip really easily. I would not recommend them. If I could I would wear flannel.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

I wear long sleeve button up cotton shirts and I abuse he hell out of them and they seem to hold up. I bought 7 in January and I am down to 5.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I find my constant sweating can rot the stitching out of some cotton shirts.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I wear long sleeve button up cotton shirts and I abuse he hell out of them and they seem to hold up. I bought 7 in January and I am down to 5.


Long sleave? Thats crazy talk. They would have to be short sleave, and in the winter we will just wear long johns underneath.

I guess they are all mostly cotton. Ive been on a few sites and none seem to advertise polyester


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Long sleave? Thats crazy talk. They would have to be short sleave, and in the winter we will just wear long johns underneath.
> 
> I guess they are all mostly cotton. Ive been on a few sites and none seem to advertise polyester


I wear long sleeve to cover up my sleeves lol. I have a lot of tattoos. Unless I know the customer is fine with them I cover them up. I do not want the customer forming a opinion of me before I get one word out of my mouth. It actually isn't any hotter then jeans and a t shirt in my opinion.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

FRC 2 long sleeves under a nomex vest under a life jacket seems to be pretty standard for me these days. It gets warm.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I wear long sleeve to cover up my sleeves lol. I have a lot of tattoos. Unless I know the customer is fine with them I cover them up. I do not want the customer forming a opinion of me before I get one word out of my mouth. It actually isn't any hotter then jeans and a t shirt in my opinion.


I gotcha. I wore long sleeves one hot summer working on a duct bank, and the sweat in my shirt did keep me cool, but it was mostly to keep the sun off me.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wendon said:


> How about just going to "wife-beater" shirts?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


With stains...:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> With stains...:laughing:


With 3 different kinds of grease, bodily, engine and food.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I just got a new order of 11 Workrite FR2 work shirts, 11 Carhart FR2 jeans, and a New Jacket that I'll probably wear twice next year.
This crap is hot, and it doesn't breathe well, but is a requirement, so I don't complain. It's nice too, that we have a full service contract with the provider, where they wash our clothes, and repair/replace old faulty clothes. :thumbup:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

We wear long sleeve cotton shirts


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

hey pocket are good, great for carring your apprentice in l.o and smokes


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A while back I worked at a food grade plant, besides the usual hair and beard nets, no pockets above the waist and no buttons on shirts, snaps were OK. The didn't want anything falling into the production.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Has anybody had better luck with button up polyester work shirts holding up to hard work than regular t-shirts do? The t-shirts are fairly cheap, and I sure prefer to wear one, but instead of buying a couple orders a year, I could get us a couple button up shirts and have them last much longer.
> 
> I could absolutely care less about us looking nice and neat, I just dont feel like buying us shirts all the time. Also, I been ordering the heavier thread cotton and they are way to heavy for the heat out here in the summer.


D i ckies has a good product.



MHElectric said:


> Maybe those button ups are cotton, I always thought polyester.
> 
> ....and no, your supposed to suit up in case of an arc flash. A cotton shirt isn't go to save your butt anymore than pair of cheap sunglasses will.


But cotton won't melt onto your skin.



captkirk said:


> Black heavy duty cotton with pockets all the way...my first batch lasted me three years....not a bad roi...


Anyone wearing black, heavy-duty clothing in the summer either works in Alaska or is nuts.

I'm going to be going with D i kies jeans and button ups or t-shirts. Haven't decided yet on one or the other (might go both ways, who knows).


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I wore an old button up baseball jersey to work and the man said if I wore it again I'd get wrote up cuz poly will melt to your skin and make for bad medical bills.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

LightsOn81 said:


> I wore an old button up baseball jersey to work and the man said if I wore it again I'd get wrote up cuz poly will melt to your skin and make for bad medical bills.


I'm not sure if the D i kies button ups are ply or not. If they are, they are out. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

janagyjr said:


> I'm not sure if the D i kies button ups are ply or not. If they are, they are out. :thumbsup:


****ies are polyester, you can probally get %100 cotton though.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

chewy said:


> ****ies are polyester, you can probally get %100 cotton though.


Their t-shirts are 100% cotton, but are too heavy for the humidity around here. I'll check their website out.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

janagyjr said:


> Their t-shirts are 100% cotton, but are too heavy for the humidity around here. I'll check their website out.


Oh I thought you meant the button shirts.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

chewy said:


> Oh I thought you meant the button shirts.


I did. I like both the t-shirts and button ups. 

They do have 100% cotton shirts that have fire-retardent treatment and are arc-flash rated. From $62 on up.


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

I worked in a high end outdoor store and have lots of older Icebreaker merino wool t-shirts. Great for breathability, natural anti stink and also resist flame. I can sweat through a shirt at camp, hang it to dry that night and wear it no problem the next day. 

Amazing stuff, but not cheap if you have to pay full pop for it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Pault said:


> I worked in a high end outdoor store and have lots of older Icebreaker merino wool t-shirts. Great for breathability, natural anti stink and also resist flame. I can sweat through a shirt at camp, hang it to dry that night and wear it no problem the next day.
> 
> Amazing stuff, but not cheap if you have to pay full pop for it.


Merino is where its at, I have merino boxers on right now.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> Merino is where its at, I have merino boxers on right now.


TMI :laughing:


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

chewy said:


> Merino is where its at, I have merino boxers on right now.


WTMI.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Im also wearing shorts and a company polo...


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

chewy said:


> Im also wearing shorts and a company polo...


all well and good, but not interested in undergarments


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Two words: *Duluth Trading *. For either T's or Polos. Longer 'tails,' proper fit, good quality, and *cotton*.

If you're 'working dirty,' doing things like threading pipe, digging, etc., go with the tees. If you're in a 'clean' setting, such as service work, go polo. Either way, you might want to consider a tool vest while you work.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

****ies button up shirts are 65% Polyester 35% Cotton


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I get my shirts from a local shop. Same place i get my business cards. I like to support my local businesses when ever possible....


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

kennydmeek said:


> ****ies button up shirts are 65% Polyester 35% Cotton


Not all of them. They have 100% cotton with fire-retardent and an arc-flash rating (they are around the $60-$80 mark though).


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

janagyjr said:


> Not all of them. They have 100% cotton with fire-retardent and an arc-flash rating (they are around the $60-$80 mark though).


My FR2 clothing is 88% cotton, 12% nylon.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

RobRoy said:


> My FR2 clothing is 88% cotton, 12% nylon.


Common blend for FR, the nylon is a core that is surrounded by cotton so the nylon never touches your skin and does not increase your burn risk. The nylon core is designed to melt in an arc flash and block the tiny air gaps in the cotton.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> My FR2 clothing is 88% cotton, 12% nylon.


Just telling you what the description from the D i ckies website says. !00% cotton, FR, AR (usually around 8.something).


----------



## PortlandElectrician (Sep 6, 2012)

Cotton is the way to go.

Portland Electrician


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Our uniforms are all 100% cotton button up short sleeve or long Red Kap fr with fr embroidery, we also have t-shirts and golf shirts but can't think of what brand they are. The pants shrink like crazy though. I also have a full set of gear in my truck coveralls, face shield and balaclava, and hot work gloves. I buy leather boots with composite toe and shank too. I think our uniforms are like 25 for pants and same for shirt the logo is $5 but the company that makes them is making 100's of uniforms for our staff, not just electricians, and hvac, but plumbers carpenters, glaziers and others.


----------

